# New shoes on the whip!



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Got some new tires mounted today. Went with a set of itp mega mayhems 28x9x12 front/28x11x12 rear.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Do they measure true to size or run short?


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I went from a 26" maxxis to the 28"s and gained a little over 2" of clearance. That's about all I can tell ya. I've read they run a little short and a little tall.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool,, thinking about putting a set of all skinny 28 on my rincon.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Gone find out what they all about saturday

fatboyz customz


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

That I am!

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------



sloboy said:


> Cool,, thinking about putting a set of all skinny 28 on my rincon.


Taking them out Saturday. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A little jealous. Lol looks good


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> A little jealous. Lol looks good


Awww shucks man. Ya making me blush. Lol. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish you lived around here so we could test them out behind the 'hood lol


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

We hittin' high lifter Saturday. Hope to have a few vids to post.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice! They look pretty aggressive! I'd like to have a set of all wides in 30s!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------



mud PRO 700* said:


> Nice! They look pretty aggressive! I'd like to have a set of all wides in 30s!


The. Lugs are 1 1/2" tall. They do look aggressive, that was what got me.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I got them on my bike with no complaints. Looks good.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

DirtyBrutes said:


> I got them on my bike with no complaints. Looks good.


So you've been pleased with them overall? Tomorrow will be my first ride with them. I went to get a set of outlaws and left with these. They look like a good mud tire.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep. let us know how you like them. I haven't heard any complaints about them yet.


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let me know how you like them, i have the 28x9 and 28x11 on my brute I only have about 15 miles on them and it all been snow riding ,but so far i like them , as far as I can see they run about a half inch short for about 27.5 over all
Cheers


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I was very pleased with them. As long as they were on the ground, they would get a good bite. Only got stuck twice due to high centering. They pulled good in the mud and, rode good on the trail.


----------

